# need my old penn int.rebuilt



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm looking for someone to rebuild my old penn 30's.....just upgrade the drags and clean....any suggestions?


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Call Ron Trine at rodnreeldepot. 458-0428.


----------

